# Towing with a full water tank?



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I was just wondering, how many folks keep the fresh water tank full, empty, or with some water just in case?

I would be likely to leave it empty, unless I know I am going to be dry camping, but it would be nice to some water for any incidental stops along the way.









I also tend to think that if you are going to have water in the tank, then a full tank would be heavier, but allow less room for the water to shift in the tank.

Does anyone think different?

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Tim,

We are anticipating drought conditions in Colorado again this summer. The state parks that heve water trucked in are saying to be prepared for little or no water available at times. I will call the park first, and will fill the 45 gallons before we leave if I have to. If not, I do not plan on towing with any water in the tanks (aside from the little water in the balck and grey tanks for the chemicals).

Randy


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I like to carry soft water in my fresh tank. Don't like the campground water in many places. It's only 176 kg / (387 pounds) more to tow if you don't mind the extra fuel cost to pull it. But I will not fill mine full but just to the 1/3 mark. Then if I have to mix with the water supply at the campground it won't be so bad. The manual states to drain any unused water from the fresh tank anyway if it will be not be used for 1 week or more. I would drain the fresh tank anyway and fill with fresh water.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I tow virtually empty. Just a few gallons in there for incidental use..."Daddy I need to pee NOW!" lol


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Most of the time we pull with just 1/3 tank and try to fill up when we get close to our destination. Have always been able to find water somewhere, truck stops, rest stations and gas stations.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We carry just a little also, women need to stop a lot







and like to have their own facilities.









Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I keep about 5 gallons in the tank, I've never pulled any camper with a full tank at highway speeds. If I'm dry camping I fill once I get close to my destination.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Always tow with tanks empty


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Most times, I camp at campgrounds with hookups, so I tow with just a few gallons fresh water.

When I camp at a spot with NO WATER SOURCE...
I tow with a full tank. I notice no difference in towing whatsoever.
I have also towed with half water, full grey, and black tanks. I can feel the difference then! I only tow only to the nearest dump station when that full.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your input. I think we will end up just keeping a few gallons on board for those "Daddy...I have to go..." moments









Other than that, unless I know there is no where to get water, I'll wait till we get to the destination to fill up.

Tim


----------

